

Byte-code for the web is coming: Pepper 24 can build PNaCl executables - iso-8859-1
https://developers.google.com/native-client/sdk/release-notes#pepper_24

======
csense
I thought Java was supposed to be "bytecode for the Web." How is this
different? What pain points does it solve that Java Applets don't? (Besides
this being new and shiny, while having an applet on your website makes people
think you're from the 1990's.)

~~~
iso-8859-1
* It is native code, unlike Java. Which means you don't need a VM. Only the API's. Java defines both.

* It is not a "black box" in the web page like Java Applets. People would not hate Java Applets if they integrated seamlessly and were built into the browser.

------
Roybatty
I know that IE or Firefox will probably never adopt this tech, but IE will
never adopt WebGL, and that's somewhat considered part of the HTML5 stack.

I'm just not a fan of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript for writing apps. Part of the
reason is my ignorance, but the other reason is because that stack seems to be
a worse is better solution.

Oh well, back to monkeying around with TypeScript.

